

IPhone 4S First Thoughts - rappjo
http://crackedplastic.com/2011/11/05/iphone-4s-first-thoughts/

======
nomdeplume
a review tailored for the more advanced technical user. More than just ads and
re-sputtering of key-word marketing propaganda. A real user shares real user-
experience. I'd like to know if the battery life indeed got better with
recharge cycles or not. Why so many complaints about the battery life with ios
5? Doesn't iCloud backing up have something to do with it or no?

